# Wicklungswiderstand beim Asynchronmotor ausrechnen ???



## olitheis (1 November 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin da gestern auf ein kleine Situation gestossen: und zwar wollte ich bei einem Drehstrommotor (von einer Hydraulikpumpe) die Wicklung durchmessen. Mit einem Ohmmeter habe ich direkt am Klemmbrett auf U-V-W gemessen (Wichlungen im Stern): ca. 1,3 Ohm (ohne Sternbrücke ca. 0,7 Ohm pro Wicklung). Ich konnte keinen Schluss feststellen. Danach habe ich mir die Motordaten angeschaut: bei 220V im Dreieck: 32A; bei 220V in Sternschaltung: 18,5A; 9KW, cos phi:0,86. Jetzt habe ich versucht den Wicklungswiderstand rechnerisch zu bestimmen, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Mein Gedanke war, einfach den Wirkwiderstand einer Wicklung mit dem ohmschen Gesetz auszurechnen. R=U:I; R=220V:32A=6,9 Ohm ??? Ich habe den Motor wieder angeschlossen, und er läuft einwandfrei (im Leerlauf mit ca. 12,5 A). Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie ich bei einem Drehstromasynchronmotor den Wicklungswiderstand ausrechnen kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal
Oli


----------



## Zottel (1 November 2005)

olitheis schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gedanke war, einfach den Wirkwiderstand einer Wicklung mit dem ohmschen Gesetz auszurechnen. R=U:I; R=220V:32A=6,9 Ohm ???


Das geht nicht. Induktiver Blindwiderstand ist bekannt? Wenn der Motor ohne Läufer an Wechselstrom angeschlossen würde, hättest du eine Spule mit Eisenkern und großem Luftspalt. Elektrisches Ersatzschaltbild: Ein Widerstand R (ohm'scher Widerstand der Wicklung) und eine Spule L in Reihe.
Nun kommt der Läufer dazu. Zunächst schließt er den Eisenkreis besser. Induktivität nimmt zu. Es passiert aber noch was anderes: das Ständerwechselfeld induziert eine Spannung im Läufer. Diese bewirkt einen Strom. Bis dahin funktioniert es wie ein Trafo, an dessen Sekundärwicklung ein Widerstand hängt. Den könnst du auf die Primärseite umrechnen und bekämst als Ersatzschaltbild wieder Widerstand R (ohm'scher Widerstand der Wicklung+transformierter Läuferwiderstand) und eine Spule L in Reihe.
Der Strom, der durch diese Ersatzschaltbild fließen würde, ist der Anlaufstrom bei stehendem Motor.
Wenn sich der Läufer nun dreht, erzeugt der in ihm fließende Strom wieder eine Spannung im Ständer, die der Netzspannung entgegen wirkt.
Daher vermindert sich der Strom im Betrieb.
Du siehs, es gibt weit mehr Einflußgrößen und der gemessene Widerstand der Ständerwicklung hat fast keinen Einfluß auf den Strom im Betrieb.


> ... wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie ich bei einem Drehstromasynchronmotor den Wicklungswiderstand ausrechnen kann.


Letztlich wird der ganze Motor nach verschiedenen Kriterien für den Betriebspunkt (ein bestimmter Schlupf zwischen Ständerfeld und Läuferdrehzahl) ausgelegt.
Damit die Wärmeverluste im Ständer nicht zu groß werden, benötigt man einen gewissen Mindestquerschnitt des Wickeldrahtes. Daraus könnte man den Wicklungswiderstand ausrechnen.


----------



## olitheis (1 November 2005)

ich hatte, den Verkettungsfaktor beim Strom vergessen. Allerdings hilft das auch nicht weiter. 
32A:1,73=18,5A
220V:18,5=11,9 Ohm (?)
Ich komme irgendwie nie auf die 0,7 Ohm.

ich hatte das hier gerade geschrieben, da habe ich erst gesehen, dass schon jemand geantwortet hat...

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, muss ich mir erst mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.

Oli


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

Hallo Zottel,
danke für deine AW. Wenn ich dich also richtig verstanden habe, sind die Daten auf dem Typenschild Betriebswerte, mit denen ich den Wirkwiderstand der Ständerwicklingen eigentlich nicht ausrechnen kann, da im Betrieb einiges mehr wie nur der Wirkwiderstand den Strom bestimmen.

Vielen Dank, dieses Forum ist echt klasse
Oli


----------



## olitheis (1 November 2005)

ups, wurde ausgeloggt


----------



## Zottel (1 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zottel,
> danke für deine AW. Wenn ich dich also richtig verstanden habe, sind die Daten auf dem Typenschild Betriebswerte, mit denen ich den Wirkwiderstand der Ständerwicklingen eigentlich nicht ausrechnen kann, da im Betrieb einiges mehr wie nur der Wirkwiderstand den Strom bestimmen.


Ganz genau. Wenn man in Zukunft einen Supraleiter erfände, mit dem man Motoren wickeln könnte, würdest du mit dem Ohmmeter 0 Ohm messen. Im Betrieb würde der Motor aber in etwa die gleiche Stromaufnahme haben.


----------



## olitheis (2 November 2005)

Vielen Dank  Zottel


----------

